

I bet you didn't know that you could read music - mactac
http://www.noisemademedoit.com/you-can-read-music/

======
kleptako
this was posted on reddit 5 hours ago >.>
[http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/y1o5y/bet_you_didnt_k...](http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/y1o5y/bet_you_didnt_know_you_could_read_music/)

